# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Принтер HP 1010

## Lungren

народ кто может подсказать в чем может быть проблема, а проблема заключается в том, что у меня принтер HP 1010 печатает 5-20 стр. нормально, а затем выдает один чистый лист и принтер выдает ошибку (на панели загораются все три светодиода), после чего принтер не печатает, продолжить печать возможно после предварительного выключения и включения принтера и сново выдает 5-20 стр. и сново такая же ошибка.

----------


## cyberdemon

наблюдалась похожая проблема на Xerox DocuPrint p8ex...проблема была в переполнении встроенного рама... попросту говоря, принтеру нехватало мозгов для обработки...если документ посылаемый на печать сделан в Экселе, просмотри его на предмет нарисованных линий...вручную нарисованных...

----------


## Botanig

Попробуйте спросить здесь http://www.serviceman.ru/forum/index.php..

----------


## Lungren

Спасибо всем за отзывы.

----------

